# filthy conditions



## RevDaniel (Nov 5, 2007)

I couple of weeks ago i noticed an add on pet link advertising rodents and cages also. I sent the person an email as he is from the same town as me and the prices seemed rather cheap. Today at 15:30 my fiance and I drove to the person's property to check out his rodent cages and to pick up some rodents. As we were driving onto his property we noticed how there was rubbish everywhere all over the ground. Corroded metals all over. As we came to a stop i noticed a whole heap of pigeons crammed into an aviary. Goats, ducks, Geese roaming throughout the junkyard so to speak. 
I walked into the room where he had the rodents. As he opened the door the smell that emerged was outrageous and both my fiance and I felt as though we would be dry reaching before long.
His cages were that filthy that all the rodents where standing on at least 5cm's of their own feaces with no water or food. he told me that he did have a heap of pinkies but that the rats simply ate them. No wonder why they ate their young, they were hungry.
He told us that he was in Sydney most of the week and had very little time to take care of any of his animals. 
He also told us that he had 100 pigs he was selling, but we didn't even look at them as their condition surely wouldn't have been any better than that of the rats.
Got home and called the RSPCA on him. The operator i spoke to told me that it has been listed as urgent and an officer will be paying him a visit within the next few days.

He is one of those people that does not treat anything with the love and care that it deserves but sees things as a cheap money making scheme. I am sure that he would have sold his own grandmother if he could have made a dollar or two.
What a sad event, to see the animals being kept in such horrible conditions. Some people should not be allowed to have animals.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 5, 2007)

Good on you for reporting him Rev, people like that don't deserve the privlege to keep animals.


----------



## Australis (Nov 5, 2007)

Did you buy any rats?


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 5, 2007)

thats so wrong,
poor animals, hope the RSPCA does something about it...
good on you for reporting it


----------



## m.punja (Nov 5, 2007)

well done rev


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 5, 2007)

Allowed. 
There's the pet collectors, greedy money making people, and then the people who just don't give a s-crap.


----------



## bitey (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds very dirty, good to hear hes getting a visit from rspca


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 5, 2007)

thats pretty bad, if ya want rats and cages become friends with a pet shop that doest sell rats or mice and just ask them if you get any mice or rats dumped at you door step ill take up off ya hands. lol thats what i do and i have gotten bout 5 band new cages and al accessories and a couple of rats and mice and stuff. sounds harsh but the pet shops dont want them half the time.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh, was that you?
You should have told me you were from APS


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for reporting him Daniel *thumbs up*


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Oh, was that you?
> You should have told me you were from APS



Don't be silly mags - it can't be you, I don't dry reach when I come to your place - I actually vomit!


----------



## Brettix (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes sound like a very sad event,i would have done the same.
From the look of those rats you got i would not be going back in a rush lol.
Well done Dan ,people like that dont deserve the luxury of keeping animals.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 5, 2007)

Also on another note, Thanks Brettix for fixing yet another enclosure i have.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 5, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Don't be silly mags - it can't be you, I don't dry reach when I come to your place - I actually vomit!


 
i laughed at mag's reply, then fell over laughing after yours :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brettix (Nov 5, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Also on another note, Thanks Brettix for fixing yet another enclosure i have.


Mate a bit off topic,but no worrys glad to of helped you out.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 5, 2007)

Got halfway through reading that and was about to post "RSPCA" but read on and noticed you did that straight away. Good on ya. Scumbags like that make me sick.

Let's hope the RSPCA actually _do_ go out and sort him out.. Maybe go back in a month and see if something has been done?


----------



## stokedapollo (Nov 5, 2007)

wd rev


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 7, 2007)

The guy is advertising again, somehow i do not think i will go back there.

I have just edited this post. Seems as though the RSPCA are too busy to do anything about it so i have sent the guy an email asking to count up his rats and mice. I told him that i would like to meet him in Town to collect all the mice and rats {had to be especially tell him} to have two containers of rats and mice individually. I figure that if nothing is getting done quickly enough i will buy the rodents and give them the treatment they deserve. Will sell them again but this time they will be in good condition. If anybody wants to go halves in the price of the rodents and collect half of the rodents send me a pm. Most of the female rats are pregnant.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rev that is just supporting what he is doing, if he gets away with it, what stops him from buying more and starting all over again.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 7, 2007)

I did think of that but it may possibly make him realize that he has not got the time or energy to care for rodents. i am not going to buy these rodents for a profit, doing it to give them the care that they require. Besides he may even have lost his rodents before he gets the email as the RSPCA may pay him a visit.


----------



## ari (Nov 7, 2007)

My fiancee had always thought you were a spunk (her words) Rev from when you posted your pic ages ago, but after she read this she now reacons your gorgeous.....LOL.....thanks alot bro.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 7, 2007)

Mate don't buy them all off him! How is that a loss for him? Score! Someone bought all his rats even though he keeps them crappily. You're just upping the 'demand' part of 'supply and demand'


----------



## scorps (Nov 7, 2007)

did you take tthe raites and save them or leave for the rspca


----------



## scorps (Nov 7, 2007)

opps gotta read the whole thing lol


----------



## Brettix (Nov 7, 2007)

Dont buy them dan, they might make your snakes sick.
Just wait till for ours to start a good colony then will know there clean and healthy.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 8, 2007)

Cant be to healthy to be feeding to your rats could they mate ??


----------



## JoandDrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Just ring the RSPCA again, and keep following it up, if they know your not going away, they may act quicker. If you take them, the RSPCA wont be able to see them and penalise him, and stop him from doing it again. Please give the RSPCA a chance first...It needs to be stopped, for good.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 8, 2007)

I am not looking for the cheapest way to get a breeding colony happening. I have been calling the rspca almost everyday since. I will ba calling them today or tomorrow. Prevention is better than the cure sometimes. I know it may only entice this person as to get more rats but maybe he will realize that there is too much effort involved in caring for them so he wont bother getting anymore rats. he bought about 20 rat cages and though he would make money from selling them but i doubt if he has sold even one. My only concern is the welfare of the rats. But no reply from him as yet but he may even possibly have lost all the rodents and this way i could find out first hand what has happened to this situation.


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, its sick seeing people leave their animals like that.

I remember about 12 months ago I saw pictures of someone's olive pythons. They were in their enclosure and the stupid owner had left live adult rats in there. They were running around and about, over the snakes and such. Ther enclosures were in the same sort of condition from the sounds of it Rev, faecal matter everywhere, obviously not cleaned or cared for.

These people shold have their animals taken away and slapped with a huge fine.....


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2007)

AngusBeefisBest said:


> Yeah, its sick seeing people leave their animals like that.
> 
> I remember about 12 months ago I saw pictures of someone's olive pythons. They were in their enclosure and the stupid owner had left live adult rats in there. They were running around and about, over the snakes and such. Ther enclosures were in the same sort of condition from the sounds of it Rev, faecal matter everywhere, obviously not cleaned or cared for.
> 
> These people shold have their animals taked away and slapped with a huge fine.....



It's terrible the neglect people give to their animals - it must be some sort of a power trip or pure laziness.

Maybe it just reflects on their own inadaquacies.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it has alot to do with just being lazy and not caring. Rev, I really wouldn't buy off him mate. Halfwits like that don't say "oh I guess I don't have enough time". They'd say "sweet, someone bought them!"


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> It's terrible the neglect people give to their animals - it must be some sort of a power trip or pure laziness.
> 
> Maybe it just reflects on their own inadaquacies.


 

But alot of these people are in denial of their own inadaquacies and they're also pronoid


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 8, 2007)

You are right PhilK. Cannot save the worl unfortunately. Good thing my reptiles have very clean cages. Same will be when i start breeding rodents again.


----------



## AngusBeefisBest (Nov 8, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> You are right PhilK. Cannot save the worl unfortunately. Good thing my reptiles have very clean cages. Same will be when i start breeding rodents again.


 


A happy animal is a clean animal, hey Rev....


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 8, 2007)

AngusBeefisBest said:


> A happy animal is a clean animal, hey Rev....



Sure thing buddy


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 9, 2007)

Called the RSPCA this morning to see what they have done about this guy and the animals. They informed me that he is under investigation but would not tell me anymore. I certainly hope that they have been around to his place. I do hope that he no longer has any of the animals he kept


----------



## dailyskin (Dec 5, 2007)

That makes me so angry ARGHHHHHHH! Why do humans think they can torment other animals and keep them in pain and fear?! What gives them the right??? I have pet mousies that I love so much, and I can't imaging people breeding them (even just for food) and not seeing their kind inquisitive sweet personalities 

I was at a BBQ a while ago and hubby's cousin had a dog with a reallllly bad eye injury (open eyeball, stank, like something from a horror movie) and I called the RSPCA - they went 2 days later and took the animal to be put down, and fined him $1500! YAY!

Only thing is, I couldn't even tell hubby, because all his family would have been mad at me - not everyone cares for animals as much I guess...


----------

